#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  GATE 2009 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for CSE/ Computer Science Engineering

## FaaDoO-Engineer

Hi FaaDoO Engineers

Please find the GATE 2009 CSE question paper with solutions attached.

Cheers! :Laie_58:





  Similar Threads: GATE 2008 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for CSE/ Computer Science Engineering GATE 2010 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for CSE/ Computer Science Engineering GATE 2006 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for CSE/ Computer Science Engineering GATE 2004 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for CSE/ Computer Science Engineering GATE 2005 Previous Year Question Paper with Solutions for CSE/ Computer Science Engineering

----------


## viju001

Thanks a lot for the positive feedback guys

---------- Post added at 10:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:41 AM ----------

Thanks a lot for ur post

----------


## rishabhsingal

where d hell are solutions.......................

----------

